# Mystery "Base System" devices on Acer laptop



## FijiJohn (Apr 2, 2006)

We just pulled Vista off and put XP on an Acer Aspire 4220. Audio, video, LAN, Wireless, SD card slot, modem, touchpad, chipset (nVidia) and CPU (AMD) drivers have all been installed and work perfectly. However, Device Manager still shows three "Base System Device" entries with yellow question marks and I cannot figure out what they might be. Suggestions?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If i remember correctly its to do with the card reader, are you sure you installed those drivers? I only see Ricoh/Card Reader drivers for Vista but maybe the Vista driver download includes the Windows XP drivers as they sometimes do.


----------



## FijiJohn (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks but the SD card reader I already installed is the Ricoh Card Reader. That works perfectly. The three mystery devices are something else. The XP drivers came from the Chinese Acer site. The only thing I did ntoi install is the Bluetooth driver as this model did not have any signs of having Bluetooth. Maybe that is part of the three missing Base System Device driver???


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I guess it could be the Bluetooth. I've done the same thing on an Acer or two before and do remember seeing the Base System device and could have sworn it was to do with the card reader. What happens if you remove the devices and let Windows try to search/update the drivers on reboot?


----------



## FijiJohn (Apr 2, 2006)

The guy who owns it picked it up before I could try removing all devices. I've tested all devices except IR and they all work perfectly (and even the IR driver is installed). Very strange,eh? And it kept trying to find a driver for each of the same three "Base System Devices", one after another (until you say 'don't bother me about this again').


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well thats too bad that it was picked up already, but as long as everything works it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------

